# Kahr s9 rail nick



## RonnyJ (Sep 3, 2018)

I just got a use kahr s9 today. I noticed a nick in the front metal rail. I have read in other forums this is supposed to be there. Just wanted to verify. Thanks


----------



## blackshirt (Jan 12, 2018)

RonnyJ said:


> I just got a use kahr s9 today. I noticed a nick in the front metal rail. I have read in other forums this is supposed to be there. Just wanted to verify. Thanks


Yes Sir...Everyone i have seen have this...All mine do...Not sure the point of it.


----------

